# Sick betta and cory, please help



## c7h8n4o2 (Feb 20, 2011)

All of a sudden things in my aquarium have gone all wrong, it seems. Betta has one white spot on one side fin, which could be ich but he's not flashing and there's only the one spot. His behavior is pretty much normal except the fin on the opposite side from the one with the spot isn't moving except when he turns, he'll flap it quick a few times to turn but then it goes back to just resting along his side. And one of my albino corys is hanging out at the top. I know it's normal for them to dart to the top and grab a breath of air once in awhile but he's been up there for more than an hour, sucking in air which then bubbles out through his gills. All the others seem to be acting normal. Obviously _something_ is wrong but I don't know what, so I don't know what to treat for and how to treat it, I've got a java fern in there that I'd really prefer not to kill with salt and I've heard bad things about salt with catfish too, and while I really wouldn't mind getting rid of my snail infestation with copper I'd also prefer not to kill off my ghost shrimp as well as have a stupid number of dead snails fouling up my water. 
If whatever infection it is is affecting multiple fish, shouldn't I just treat the whole tank? Maybe "quarantine" my shrimp and plant in my fry tank.
Do dead snails float? If so I could probably just remove them if medicating kills them. 
Or is there any treatment for whatever is going on that would spare the plant and inverts?

60 gallon tank
Temp: 77*F
pH: 8 (High, I know, but not sure what to do about it, I've already got a big piece of driftwood in there)
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Unstressed fish are generally healthy enough to fight off disease and infection. The fact that 2 of your fish are starting to show signs of illness points to another problem. Water quality (over feeding), over crowding, or aggressive tank mates. Eliminate the underlying problem and the disease goes away too.
I'd try changing your filters, doing water changes, basically getting the water into as pristine condition as you can. Try cutting back on feeding, or maybe finding a friend to take a few fish off your hands to eliminate the possibility of overcrowding. 
I wholeheartedly agree, salt is best on your french fries, not in a freshwater fish tank!!!!! Also, medicating your entire tank medicates your non-sick fish, and can throw the beneficial bacteria cycle into chaos. Consider removing infected fish and medicating them in a hospital tank, or just dipping them in medicine and returning them to the tank. (A properly prepared mix of the aquarium water and proper dose of medicine).
The catfish behavior is unusual but not unheard of. I've seen catfish doing exactly as you described in an underground lair with air in it. It appeared to be doing in on purpose, and it seemed like he was fascinated with something - either the smell of the trapped air, or possibly eating algae or bugs from the water's surface. Once he was out of the underwater refugium, he returned to normal behavior, so perhaps he was dining on algae or fauna at the water's surface. It bears watching, though, as it could be something else, even profound illness, but it's impossible to tell without knowing more about your aquarium, such as the water parameters, how many gallons, etc.
Good luck to you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Without an idea of which disease, you can't know your treatment options. Hanging at the top could mean low oxygen in the water or a disease attacking gills. Add more aeration, it can't hurt. Separating the plants and inverts during ich treatment is doable, even if you have to put them in a bucket.


----------



## c7h8n4o2 (Feb 20, 2011)

More white spots have appeared on the betta. It looks almost definitely to be ich- the cory may have just been being ridiculous, or I've heard that ich can infest gills and make breathing tougher and on an albino cory it'd be tough to see. In any case, I bought kordon rid ich+ today and started treatment. Hopefully the inverts will survive, but if they don't I'll just deal with that when it comes to it.


----------

